# UP booner!!



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

It's a big what can't hear you. You have a brose where.......


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

north_of_mackinaw said:


> Holy Whuh!


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Thats AWESOME!! Who says those big bucks wont come to bait????? LOL!!


Scott


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

I know a guy who got to hang onto it. Said bases were around six. His fingers didnt touch. 

Someone tell me why I keep going to Kenora?????????


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

Another FINE FINE example of what walks the Michigan woods eh guys?

Hope to see that one on big buck nite tv

For all those guys getting back from out of state...HA!!


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

What an awesome buck. Hard to believe that a buck like that came from the U.P. After all, if you believe some of the posts made on here recently, we don't have any large bucks in the U.P. anymore, and the only way to get them is to go to another state.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Now that is pretty funny right there :lol:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Seen enough* BIG BUCKS *in the U.P. to know it's not a true statement.


----------



## Pick Daddy (Jan 20, 2008)

ummmmm wow


----------



## FrankB (Dec 28, 2006)

That is one great buck. They are around but they are incredibly hard to hunt. I've seen sign from big deer in those deep swamps up there but have yet to get a chance at one.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Incredible.

I'd be curious to know what the weight of that beast was.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

This pic was sent to me by a friend and it shows what a train this buck is!
What a fantastic specimen!!!!











I don't know who scored it but this is what accompanied the pics I recieved.
Gross 197 5/8, Net N/T 192 5/8, and Typ 160 1/8. 

Big T


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> This pic was sent to me by a friend and it shows what a train this buck is!
> What a fantastic specimen!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Any way you can blow that photo up? I can't see it very well.


----------



## Q2XL (Oct 2, 2006)

D.C.U.P. said:


> Any way you can blow that photo up? I can't see it very well.


 
Here you go......

Image deleted


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Q2XL said:


> Here you go......


:lol:

Thanks man, but I actually was directing that to QDMAMAN and that small pic he has in the post I quoted.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

thats pretty close to the one i shot eh DCUP  I'm speechless. If anyone can find out how much it weighed plz post


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

upmounty said:


> thats pretty close to the one i shot eh DCUP  I'm speechless. If anyone can find out how much it weighed plz post


It's closer in miles between here and Curtis than inches between your buck's rack and that one's. :lol: But who am I to talk? I only shoot big bucks with my camera.


----------



## millertime (Feb 4, 2008)

on friday i got a call from a buddy that said his buddy just shot a 17pt UP here near boston location """just north of hancock "" and was watching a TV show tonite that showed that buck ill try to get some pics of that one all i can say is WOW HOLY WHA:yikes: it has browtines that fork then fork again


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

millertime said:


> on friday i got a call from a buddy that said his buddy just shot a 17pt UP here near boston location """just north of hancock "" and was watching a TV show tonite that showed that buck ill try to get some pics of that one all i can say is WOW HOLY WHA:yikes: it has browtines that fork then fork again



I was sent an email with a link to that story with some pics. It had a lot of bone on its head!


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

That is one amazing animal.


----------

